# I know a guy who is selling some stuff and sharpens end mills....



## Brent H (Dec 17, 2019)

Hey folks,

I was out to a kijiji guys place I had bought some items from before - he is a busy shy kinda of guy but from time to time he relocates big and small machines like lathes, shapers, mills etc and usually comes away with some spoils.  
He has a 4 jaw chuck for sale - I believe 8 TPI x 1-1/2”  6” I think - might be 5.  He also sharpens end mills for $10-20 depending on what they need done. I dropped off 6 to get done 3/4 to 1”  so will see.  I bought a 8 x 16” magnetic table for $150 and picked up 4 x #2 morse taper drill bits I was missing in my set for $20.   He has a load of 0-1” micrometers with the dial scale fitted for $40 each.  
He is in the Honeywood area of Ontario - but if any one is looking for something I can drop him a line and see what can be had/shipped etc.


----------



## GrayTech (Dec 18, 2019)

I would be interested to know what else he has. I could use a few mt2 drills in smaller sizes. On the lookout for a boring head and a few other things.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 18, 2019)

Roger that, 

On Kijiji his handle is Machine Mover https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-heavy...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social

That add should allow you to message him.


----------



## GrayTech (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Hruul (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks for the link Brent.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice!  The shapre looks really nice.  I'd be tempted, but too much to do before taking on anything else *sigh*


----------

